# mikebot's NewAir AW-281E Wineador Build!



## mikebot

Greetings Puff Community! As a long-time observer, I have leveraged a lot of the knowledge posted by other Puff community members, so I finally decided to give back by posting a build thread on my NewAir AW-281E Wineador. My ultimate goal is to post a few YouTube videos on the build, but wanted to develop a thread to track my progress, for the benefit of others. I put a lot of time into this write-up, detailing the specs, and my thinking behind them. I hope this helps anyone looking into building a wineador, and maybe even veteran wineador owners. Most importantly, I hope you enjoy reading it! *Note that I have a properly-formatted PDF with images ready to upload, but the forum limits the file size to 100 kB!*

*Why I decided build a Wineador*
Short answer: Temperature regulation absolutely needed in an upstairs Southern California Apartment
Long answer: A couple of years ago, my first "50-count" desktop humidor seemed like it would be more than sufficiently sized for my budding cigar collection. Like most of us, however, I quickly experienced the slippery slope of cigar smoking (and collecting, really), with a humidor so packed with cigars that the lid would barely close. More important than my lack of humidor real estate for additional sticks, I noticed that Southern California summers in an upstairs apartment put my small, but prized collection at terrible risk. My desktop humidor, stored inside a storage ottoman at the foot of my bed, was regularly reaching temperatures exceeding 80 degrees Fahrenheit! If I wanted to protect my investment without running my A/C all-day, I would have to regulate temperature. I tried (very briefly) to build a coolerdoor, but the results were even worse. The cooler would trap all of the heat from the apartment during the day, and retain >80 degree temps LONGER than the desktop humidor because it was so insulated. After losing many hours of sleep, and countless nightmares of cigar beetles, I decided that building a wineador would be cheaper than running the A/C for 8 months out of the year, and gave me a project I could totally nerd-out on. Totally.

Build Details
Wine Cooler
*Model:* NewAir AW-281E, 28-bottle thermoelectric
*Retailer:* Best Buy (online)
*Price: *$196.55 ($181.99 plus tax, free shipping, August 2015)
*Why this model?*
Thermoelectric is a must, there's really no discussion in favor of compressor-based coolers these days. Definitely large enough to grow into. Found a coupon code for 20% off a small appliance at Best Buy. Also decided to buy from Best Buy so if I had any shipping nightmares or warranty issues, I would have a local brick-and-mortar store to work with (no way I'm going to ship this thing anywhere if it breaks, or if it arrived damaged). I tracked Amazon's price history on CamelCamelCamel.com, and noticed that $181.99 is the lowest this model has gone for in its entire price history, since 2012. Another deciding factor was model support from Forrest at Wineadors.com. He had a "bundle package" for shelving for the AW-281E (I'll go into the details later), so I was sold on this wine cooler. Comparing the 281E to the similar-capacity 280E, the biggest difference is the number of shelf slots. The 281E offers more options for shelf configuration because it has 12 slots, where the 280E only has 6. I also prefer the look of the stainless steel bezel and door pull on the 281E. NewAir's "CC" cigar-specific line allows the unit to go up to 74 degrees (281E maxes out at 66 degrees F), and come stock with cedar shelves, but I did not like the shelf-to-drawer ratio of these models, and really did not like the analog hygrometer. Which leads me to the shelving&#8230;

Integrated Spanish Cedar Shelving
*Model:* "Newair AW281E 4 drawer, 2 shelf set" consisting of (1) false-front notch-pull drawer, (3) double-slot notch-pull drawers, and (2) shelves. Also purchased (4) long dividers, and (6) short dividers
*Retailer:* Custom Wineador Creations (Forrest Price)
*Price: *$225 ($194.00 plus $31.00 shipping, August 2015)
*Why this model?*
From this article it seems like Forrest Price, the man behind Wineadors.com, may in fact be the supplier of shelves for NewAir's "CC" series of cigar-specific wine coolers, so I had a high level of confidence in his fitment. I have come across many posts praising Forrest's work, and a handful of posts with less-than-satisfactory feedback on his build quality when compared to other vendors. In my experience, Forrest provided timely responses to my emails. I am especially happy with his effort to work with me since I initially placed the wrong order (I missed the drawer and shelf "sets" and ordered everything individually. I also missed the dividers on the Accessories page). Forrest helped me get my order straight, and made sure I didn't double-pay for freight. It's important to remember that these are custom-built items. Many folks expect Amazon.com service from vendors like Forrest, but we have to keep in mind this is probably a small operation, maybe just be a single guy and his garage woodshop, not a corporate fleet of thousands. I laugh when I read complaints about sawdust. Get a can of compressed air and call it a day! I will provide a more complete review once the shelves are delivered.

Humidification
*Media: *Humidity beads, 70%
*Manufacturer:* Heartfelt Industries
*Quantity:* 2 lbs., divided into (4) "medium" tubes, (4) "extra-large" tubes, and (2) "small" nylon mesh drawstring bags
*Price: *$141.41 ($132.26 plus shipping)
*Why Heartfelt Beads?*
I knew that my preference would be to have a humidity-regulating device on all shelves, and in each drawer of my ultimate build. I also knew that I would never invest over $100 for any of the "active" humidification devices that weren't much more than a computer fan attached to a block of florist's foam. I could build one of those and put it on a timer for less than $25. Heartfelt's reputation, and the price difference between his product and Boveda Packs (though I still do feel drawn to Boveda at times) made beads an easy decision. I also originally purchased 1 pound, but quickly realized I would need to double it to reduce relative humidity recovery time. I am currently considering replacing my 70% Heartfelt beads with 65% RH, as I have noticed some rare, but significant burn issues from sticks that seem a bit too soggy at 70%. I know there is an overwhelming support for 65% RH, so this decision is likely sooner rather than later.

Temperature and Relative Humidity Monitoring
*Model: *Ambient Weather WS-10 Wireless Indoor/Outdoor 8-Channel Thermo-Hygrometer with Three Remote Sensors
*Retailer:* Amazon
*Price: *$55.94 (No tax, free shipping)
*Why this model?*
I tried the WS-07, and liked the "big-digit" display, but hated having to wait for the console to scroll through all of the remote readings. I opted for the WS-10 so I can see at least 4 readings at a glance (one from the console itself, and three from the included remotes). Both models can be calibrated for temperature and RH at the console, and up to 5 additional remotes can be added for a total of 9 readings: 1 from the console itself, and 8 from remotes. I love the idea of a wireless monitoring console. I placed the console in the living room during the seasoning process to avoid going back into the bedroom to check on things. In my personal opinion, a single large, multi-channel display looks "cleaner" than hygrometers mounted to each shelf. RH has been calibrated using a Boveda 1-step 75% calibration kit. Additionally, the console and all remotes use AAA batteries. No more expensive watch batteries for small hygrometers. SOLD!

Setup and Operation
When the AW-281E arrived via UPS, I had no issues with damage from transit (dents in the sides, and broken glass seem to be the most common issues). It was packaged in its factory box, and then placed inside an additional box, with high-density foam "corners" on all eight corners. Good job, Best Buy. As far as the "strong plastic smell," mine had none. Even so, I left the door open and the cooler unplugged for 2 days just in case. After that, I sprayed it down with distilled water, and dried it with a clean cloth (don't forget to dry all of the grooves for the shelves). Next, the plastic retaining tabs: Knowing these had to be removed to accommodate any custom shelving, first, I tried to pry them off with a flat head screwdriver, but after denting the outer plastic housing, I simply bent them inward until they snapped off. There is still a small chunk of plastic in the groove, but the retaining tab is now gone.

I have yet to plug the drain hole. The ambient temperature in the upstairs bedroom can reach 85 degrees F during the day (remember, Southern California, energy-conscious, and the room has two south-facing exterior walls) which creates a temperature differential of approximately 20 degrees. I continually have a pool of condensation in the drain hole, as well as the evaporating tray behind the cooler, so plugging this hold could prove catastrophic. Other than that, the unit seems to hold rock solid RH around 66%. I am happy with this balance of humidification and evaporation.

Final addition was a Thermaltake 80 mm Mobile Fan II computer/desk fan hybrid, with its own stand and variable speed knob. After about 6 different computer fans, I ended up on this one because of its paper-thin power cord, and onboard variable speed knob. Many of the other fans I tried out had speed control in-line on the power cord, which made discreet mounting next to impossible without major drilling, routing, and/or splicing. I mounted the Mobile Fan II's power cord discreetly to the frame with a single piece of scotch tape, and rigged it up to a timer for 15 minutes on, 45 minutes off, recurring, just to move some of that RH around and even things out. EASY PEASY!

While I am waiting "5 weeks" for the delivery of Forrest's shelves and drawers, I am experimenting with different configurations of the included wine bottle shelves, full boxes of cigars, humidification media, desktop humidor, and actually at one point put my whole coolerdoor inside (it was pretty small). Once I felt like the humidification beads were generally providing consistent humidity from top to bottom in concert with the fan, I pulled the coolerdoor out and stacked boxes on the shelves. I did, however, keep my desktop humidor closed with its own bead source (converted Humicare Black Ice pie jars to Heartfelt beads). As we all know, wineadors organization is like a sick game of Tetris that we love to keep playing.

This is the point where this write-up will end...for now! Once the shelves from Wineador arrive, I will update the thread and this PDF!

Thanks for reading!

-mikebot @ puff forums
[email protected]








Here she is!








I know the readings are not optimal, but when I opened the door to take photos, the temp raised, which caused the RH to spike. Calm down, everything has returned to normal! Still want to upgrade (downgrade?) my beads from 70% to 65% but I'm $141 into these beads. PM me if you want to buy 2 lbs of 70% heartfelt beads!








Shelf tabs broken off using brute finger strength. All of those video games paid off!








Thermaltake Mobile Fan II with super thin power cable. I pulled a muscle applying the scotch tape.​


----------



## coachdread

Thanks for this. Very helpful with the explanations of why you made the choices you did. I have been using the Ambient Weather hygrometers for some time now and love the performance. No more having to open multiple humidors/tupperdors to check on the condition of my stock. One glance and I know when they need tending.


----------



## elco69

Good write up sir! Now you just gotta post up some p0rn, I mean pics of the build.:vs_smile:


----------



## mikebot

p0rn added!


----------



## mikebot

Just for the heck of it, I added 3 bottles of wine to the top shelf and have noticed the unit is running much less thanks to the concept of thermal mass: Big cold glass bottles of liquid hold and give off cool air so the thermometric cooling unit doesn't have to work as hard throughout the day. I'm sure at some point I will need that real estate for sticks but for now I'm keeping the wine in there with my sticks!


----------



## elco69

mikebot said:


> p0rn added!


:vs_OMG::vs_OMG:

Curiosity, do you know the range on the Ambient Weather WS-10 and does it need calibrating? I have 2 Whynters, one in my garage and the other in my office as well as 120qt cooler in the garage and this would help me keep an eye on them without having to go in there. The Whynter and cooler in the garage are my CC storage and I am trying to keep the out of site, out of mind approach so I don't smoke them, at least for a couple more years....lol


----------



## mikebot

Range in terms of transmit-receive is quoted as 300 ft line-of-site but approx 100 ft for most household conditions. If you have concrete, brick, stucco, or metal walls between the garage and the office you might have reduced range. Mine transmits 50' through drywall without any issues. Some users have documented their experience with range in the reviews on Amazon. These units operate on 433 MHz so there are other external factors that could affect range. The good thing is the console will display dashes if it loses signal, instead of locking on the last received reading.

I will let you know how they benchmark when I calibrate them tomorrow with a Boveda 75% calibration kit. Also note that calibration will only affect the readout on the console, not the readout on the remotes themselves. Example: RH is 70%. Remote reads 73% so you calibrate it down by 3%. Console will read 70%, remote will still read 73%. This is not an issue if you are not using the remotes themselves (without a console) to take readings.


----------



## elco69

mikebot said:


> Range in terms of transmit-receive is quoted as 300 ft line-of-site but approx 100 ft for most household conditions. If you have concrete, brick, stucco, or metal walls between the garage and the office you might have reduced range. Mine transmits 50' through drywall without any issues. Some users have documented their experience with range in the reviews on Amazon. These units operate on 433 MHz so there are other external factors that could affect range. The good thing is the console will display dashes if it loses signal, instead of locking on the last received reading.
> 
> I will let you know how they benchmark when I calibrate them tomorrow with a Boveda 75% calibration kit. Also note that calibration will only affect the readout on the console, not the readout on the remotes themselves. Example: RH is 70%. Remote reads 73% so you calibrate it down by 3%. Console will read 70%, remote will still read 73%. This is not an issue if you are not using the remotes themselves (without a console) to take readings.


Thanks! I will order one of those kits next month, I have spent way too much this month...lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

If you want to check out great wine coolers, cellar tracker forums are great. I would make sure that the wine you put in the cooler is something you never intend on drinking. Also beware of thermoelectric failure by having a serious back up plan for when you go on vacations. Don't ever want to take the risk. The cellar tracker people with large and/or expensive wines they want to age for 20+ years almost all go with Eurocave but they are $3K for a labeled 266 bottle capacity. Others invest even more in custom built Le Cache units that have compressor driven whisperkool or breezeair units. Thermoelectric is an option and with the mass of bottles it isn't a bad option. 

I liked you very good write up and would never suggest that anybody buy a Eurocave for cigars, unless you have limitless resources and are buying serious boxes to last a lifetime. Hobbies and related expenses quickly get out of control. I know as I have been there all my life. 

I think this unit is great for the price you would pay for a 125 count Davididoff or more custom wood humidor. SoCal is a big place. Are you inland a bit? If I had my choice in places to live all the time San Diego is up there as it's always about 75-85F. The busses go to the beach and have racks for attaching your board. Unfortunately the place is batshit expensive. We lived in the OC for a bit. I loved it, my NY born wife hated it probably just for being so expensive and far away from the family of cousins, nieces and nephews. So I sit in the tundra of upstate NY, which is great during those 3 warm months but the cold, darkness and serious snow makes it hard to live with plus taxes here are worse than.... Anywhere in the states. Much like France. Crazy but you sacrifice if you like staying married. Big Italian family in one side and big German family in the other. 
Whattayagonnado? As is said by locals and transplants alike. At least you can have a passive basement wine cellar in the cheap if you don't mind building it yourself. A nightmare project but I did it. Then foolishly she thought I could finish a basement. I don't know why she thinks I am at all handy. Let's just say the relatives came in handy and I learned a lot. 

If you live in the cold.. some kind of man-cave is a requirement. Still for smoking sticks in the sub freezing temps, I need to drive to the local cigar shop/lounge. Be happy in SoCal. I was born in that area above the (213), what used to be the (805). Life was good there. I was young and Zuma beach was just over the Santa Monica mountains. The lost joys of youth!!!


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elricfate

Looks good. Only two things. 

One, if you can find a way to move that fan more toward the top you will see better returns on the RH being rock solid in different parts of the humidor, only because the moist air rises and pushing it back down is easier than trying to blow it back down via a vortex created at the bottom. 

Two, the console you settled on is nice and neat to have all your sensors showing at the same time, but without the big digit console, you lose the Max temp/RH displays. I find those to be extremely useful for diagnosis if a problem arises.


Edit to add: Another thing is that I picked up some 433mhz antenna leads, since I have one of these sensors also running my gun safe and getting it to penetrate several walls, concrete, and also the safe proved to be damn near impossible. They're easy to solder onto the current board and extend your range enormously. If you ever find that your sensors aren't transmitting well enough, assuming you have others that are further away, a solution is $8 and a slow boat from china's trip away.


----------



## mikebot

elricfate said:


> Looks good. Only two things....


Thanks @elricfate! I have been experimenting with the fan location but have not committed to any one configuration, as I know things will change once I have seasoned shelves and drawers installed. The WS-10 does have the min/max temp and RH readings, with manual reset, just like the "big digit" WS-07. WS-07 requires you to scroll the display to the channel you want, then press min/max to see the max, and press it again for min, and again to return to current reading. WS-10 you just press min/max once and it displays max for all channels, another press for min on *all* channels, and a last press to return to current readings. Much easier!


----------



## elricfate

mikebot said:


> Thanks @elricfate! I have been experimenting with the fan location but have not committed to any one configuration, as I know things will change once I have seasoned shelves and drawers installed. The WS-10 does have the min/max temp and RH readings, with manual reset, just like the "big digit" WS-07. WS-07 requires you to scroll the display to the channel you want, then press min/max to see the max, and press it again for min, and again to return to current reading. WS-10 you just press min/max once and it displays max for all channels, another press for min on *all* channels, and a last press to return to current readings. Much easier!


Sorry, I should have specified *my* big digit, the WS-08, with min/max and a channel scroll that's automatic every five seconds. Amazon.com - Ambient Weather WS-08-X2 Wireless Indoor/Outdoor 8-Channel Thermo-Hygrometer with Daily Min/Max Display with Two Remote Sensors - Weather Stations


----------



## mikebot

Champagne InHand said:


> If you want to check out great wine coolers, cellar tracker forums are great...


Primary use of my AW-281E is for cigars, and I only added the bottles of wine because I figured 66 degrees was better than 85 degrees in the apartment. Yes, I am inland quite a bit, in the "wealthiest city in San Bernardino County." :vs_smirk:


----------



## mikebot

elricfate said:


> Sorry, I should have specified *my* big digit, the WS-08, with min/max and a channel scroll that's automatic every five seconds. Amazon.com - Ambient Weather WS-08-X2 Wireless Indoor/Outdoor 8-Channel Thermo-Hygrometer with Daily Min/Max Display with Two Remote Sensors - Weather Stations


Gotcha! Wow, if that one was available when I was buying, I probably would have picked it up. I really like the upfront min/max!


----------



## Champagne InHand

San Bernadino county get toasty. I think the wine bottle idea for storing the cold within a liquid mass is a great idea. Logical and economical as well. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## mikebot

Just a quick update on the Ambient Weather sensor calibration:

Using Boveda 75% calibration kit, calibrating each sensor individually:
Sensor 1: 75%
Sensor 2: 73%
Sensor 3: 72%
Console: TBD

I am currently re-calibrating with all sensors together, in one large double-zipped freezer bag. I'll post an additional update when complete. I have not calibrated the console yet.


----------



## mikebot

Another quick update on the Ambient Weather sensor calibration:

Based off initial impressions, I do not recommend using the Boveda 75% calibration pack inside a zip-lock bag of any kind. The placement of the boveda relative to the openings of your hygrometer can create an RH variation of 3-5%. Instead, a hard-sided plastic container, placed inside a ziplock bag, has yielded much more consistent results.

*New calibration method in-progress:* I have placed the hygrometers in a GladWare snaplock sandwich container along with the 75% Boveda, and then placed the entire container inside a gallon freezer bag. I am already getting 2-3% higher RH readings, and will report findings once they stabilize. At this time, I am disregarding the readings previously obtained using only the zip-lock bag provided by Boveda.


----------



## CraigT78

mikebot said:


> Another quick update on the Ambient Weather sensor calibration:
> 
> Based off initial impressions, I do not recommend using the Boveda 75% calibration pack inside a zip-lock bag of any kind. The placement of the boveda relative to the openings of your hygrometer can create an RH variation of 3-5%. Instead, a hard-sided plastic container, placed inside a ziplock bag, has yielded much more consistent results.
> 
> *New calibration method in-progress:* I have placed the hygrometers in a GladWare snaplock sandwich container along with the 75% Boveda, and then placed the entire container inside a gallon freezer bag. I am already getting 2-3% higher RH readings, and will report findings once they stabilize. At this time, I am disregarding the readings previously obtained using only the zip-lock bag provided by Boveda.


Be sure to let the sensors sit for 24 hours before making your cal adjustments. Even in the small cal bag that Boveda provides I have found that a good 12 to 18 hours is needed to fully stabilize. It might need more time if you are using a larger container.


----------



## mikebot

CraigT78 said:


> Be sure to let the sensors sit for 24 hours before making your cal adjustments. Even in the small cal bag that Boveda provides I have found that a good 12 to 18 hours is needed to fully stabilize. It might need more time if you are using a larger container.


This is a good tip. I leave at least 72 hours to stabilize.


----------



## mikebot

Quick update on shelves and drawers from Forrest:

Order placed 8/14/2015.
Set will be delivered 10/6 (tomorrow)!

Looks like current production rate for non-rushed orders is approx 8 weeks. @Wineador

Photos and first impressions coming soon!


----------



## mikebot

Shelves and drawers from @Wineador arrived today! Dusted off any loose sawdust with a clean, dry cloth and checked fitment. All but two drawers fit very nicely. The two with minor issues are a bit too snug for my liking. I will take measurements and sand down the guides once everything is seasoned.

For now, shallow GladWare dishes with distilled water sit in each drawer for a slow and steady seasoning process. I have unplugged the unit, hoping that a rise in temp to approx 80° F will trigger higher RH, and facilitate seasoning.

Overall impressions of Forrest's work is strongly positive. Everything is fitted nicely, smells great, and meticulously glued. I'm happy with my purchase and would buy again. Now, photos!


----------



## Van_Wilderness

Looks sharp Mike. Be careful with the DW while seasoning. I believe I over-saturated my drawers and had to leave the door cracked open a day or so to let the RH come down 
without rebounding into the mid-70's.


----------



## mikebot

Van_Wilderness said:


> Looks sharp Mike. Be careful with the DW while seasoning. I believe I over-saturated my drawers and had to leave the door cracked open a day or so to let the RH come down
> without rebounding into the mid-70's.


Thanks Jimmy! I didn't wipe them down with DW, just placed the dishes in there for "passive" seasoning. Think I'll be okay? How did you manage to over saturate yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Van_Wilderness

Same way, passive seasoning with a small dish of DW on a few levels. No wipe down either. I was keeping a close eye on my hygrometers and think I just
kept the dishes in there and let the RH get artificially too high. If i had to do it over again I think I'd let it hit 70-72 RH and remove the DW. I went higher but
now it sits 65 with virtually zero maintenance.


----------



## mikebot

Van_Wilderness said:


> Same way, passive seasoning with a small dish of DW on a few levels. No wipe down either. I was keeping a close eye on my hygrometers and think I just
> kept the dishes in there and let the RH get artificially too high. If i had to do it over again I think I'd let it hit 70-72 RH and remove the DW. I went higher but
> now it sits 65 with virtually zero maintenance.


Hmm. It's sitting at about 62% right now. Unplugged. I'll keep an eye on it and pull the DW of it gets to mid 70's.


----------



## TravisNTexas

mikebot said:


> Shelves and drawers from @Wineador arrived today! Dusted off any loose sawdust with a clean, dry cloth and checked fitment. All but two drawers fit very nicely. The two with minor issues are a bit too snug for my liking. I will take measurements and sand down the guides once everything is seasoned.
> 
> For now, shallow GladWare dishes with distilled water sit in each drawer for a slow and steady seasoning process. I have unplugged the unit, hoping that a rise in temp to approx 80° F will trigger higher RH, and facilitate seasoning.
> 
> Overall impressions of Forrest's work is strongly positive. Everything is fitted nicely, smells great, and meticulously glued. I'm happy with my purchase and would buy again. Now, photos!


That just looks fantastic Mike!


----------



## beerhound34

That set-up is beautiful! I'm loving the woodwork done by Forrest, really adds a lot of pop to your winedor. I might have to use this as a guide for my second attempt of creating my own humi-cooler.


----------



## C.Rock

Beautiful!


----------



## lostmedic

mikebot said:


> Shelves and drawers from @Wineador arrived today! Dusted off any loose sawdust with a clean, dry cloth and checked fitment. All but two drawers fit very nicely. The two with minor issues are a bit too snug for my liking. I will take measurements and sand down the guides once everything is seasoned.
> 
> For now, shallow GladWare dishes with distilled water sit in each drawer for a slow and steady seasoning process. I have unplugged the unit, hoping that a rise in temp to approx 80° F will trigger higher RH, and facilitate seasoning.
> 
> Overall impressions of Forrest's work is strongly positive. Everything is fitted nicely, smells great, and meticulously glued. I'm happy with my purchase and would buy again. Now, photos!


I'm glad you have this :vs_boom: this looks great


----------



## mikebot

Just a quick update. Was having issues getting repeatable RH calibration results when using with the 8 g, 75% boveda pack, so I picked up a 60g, 75% pack, and calibration is quicker, and repeatable. On average, my Ambient Weather sensors have a +/- 1% RH variance. Seems the drawers and shelves are still sucking up moisture, so all my sticks are still bagged up. Once the RH stabilizes, and my dividers come in (Forrest forgot to include them, sad face), I will get everything organized.


----------



## mikebot

Still waiting on dividers, but decided to unbox everything after measuring around 74% RH inside the boxes that were previously closed.


----------



## mikebot

RH was hovering around 74% in the bottom drawer and 72% in the top drawer so I pulled all beads. Sitting around 68% now. Not sure if the wood is over-saturated or what.


----------



## Rondo

Freaking Gorgeous 
So impressive.


----------



## dosnglenn

I have a chance to pick up a 281E that was cosmetically damaged in shipment for a great price. The unit functions perfectly just some dents and such. 
Is there any damage I should look for that might comprise the unit's integrity as a humidor?

Thanks


----------



## JDom58

Very, very nice there my friend!


----------



## elricfate

dosnglenn said:


> I have a chance to pick up a 281E that was cosmetically damaged in shipment for a great price. The unit functions perfectly just some dents and such.
> Is there any damage I should look for that might comprise the unit's integrity as a humidor?
> 
> Thanks


As long as the internal plastic isn't cracked in any places, you should be fine. Check the seal around the door as well, make sure it's not dry rotted or cracked.


----------



## mikebot

Just a heads up, the 20% off one small appliance at Best Buy ends today. Code RMN20KITCHEN


----------



## mikebot

Thanks to everyone for all the kind words. Just a quick update: pulled all beads and she's been sitting at 68-70% RH with NO humidification media at all. Not sure if it's just the climate I live in or what but I pulled the beads about 2 weeks ago today...


----------



## mikebot

Selling 2 lbs of heartfelt 70% beads. Picked these up in August for $76.75 and only hydrated them twice with DW. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## dosnglenn

Did you get your dividers in and installed?


----------



## mikebot

dosnglenn said:


> Did you get your dividers in and installed?


Yes! Dividers finally came and everything is set up and FULL! I can't believe how quickly I filled this thing!


----------



## KenF13

Anyone have another 20% coupon for bestbuy. I'm diving into getting the 281E


----------



## KenF13

KenF13 said:


> Anyone have another 20% coupon for bestbuy. I'm diving into getting the 281E


Never mind I found a code and order has been made!!! Wife's going to be pissed when this delivery comes.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

KenF13 said:


> Never mind I found a code and order has been made!!! Wife's going to be pissed when this delivery comes.


Dang man, I've been looking at picking one up but best buy now has them only from their marketplace and you can't use the 20% off coupon. Mind sharing what you did? PM me if you want to. with a few boxes ordered I think this is the route I'm going, think I'm already out of room.


----------



## TravisNTexas

I just ordered a NewAir AW-281E-BL from a scratch and dent sale for $154.96 with a $30 Valentines discount. $116.22 shipped! It's guaranteed to be functional, but there's no information on how scratched or dented it is, but for $116 it's worth the risk of possibly having to return it!


----------



## KenF13

Got mine yesterday, time to clean and get started!


----------



## JDom58

KenF13 said:


> Got mine yesterday, time to clean and get started!


So what did the wifey say when it was left on the porch?


----------



## KenF13

JDom58 said:


> So what did the wifey say when it was left on the porch?


LOL even better, it was suppose to come today. But came early yesterday on her birthday! Surprise! Good thing I got her a good gift.


----------



## JDom58

KenF13 said:


> LOL even better, it was suppose to come today. But came early yesterday on her birthday! Surprise! Good thing I got her a good gift.


Ha ha ha nice save!! :vs_lol:


----------



## lostmedic

mikebot said:


> Still waiting on dividers, but decided to unbox everything after measuring around 74% RH inside the boxes that were previously closed.


we need to be better influences on you way to much open space in that thing! #teamwhynter just saying...

btw... looking good!


----------



## JDom58

@KenF13 you may want to check out the marketplace thread since drb124 is selling a set of drawers and shelves that I think may fit. If he got them from Forrest, they can take upwards of 3-4 months or longer to be crafted. He is reputable and I have purchased for him several times.


----------



## mikebot

lostmedic said:


> we need to be better influences on you way to much open space in that thing! #teamwhynter just saying...
> 
> btw... looking good!


I Gotta update with new photos. Much more full now!


----------



## lostmedic

mikebot said:


> I Gotta update with new photos. Much more full now!


waiting...waiting...WAITING...:nerd2:


----------



## TravisNTexas

Just a follow up for anybody that's interested. I have been worried since I ordered it that my $116 28 bottle NewAir internet scratch and dent purchase was going to be so scratched and dented that I would not want it. Well it came today. And OMG!!! What a deal! I can't find a scratch or dent on it anywhere! Plugged it in, cooled quickly, and can't find anything wrong at all. I'm so stoked! Time to submit my order to Forrest!


----------



## MichiganSRT8

Now I'm ridiculously jealous. just posted to rub it in, I see how it is   haha


----------



## TravisNTexas

I searched this morning and they have another scratch and dent at the same price I paid, but without the Valentine's $35 discount.

Air-n-Water.com

So it's $154 - 10% I believe. I ended up paying $116 shipped because of the Valentine's discount I clicked on.

Mike, Did you just order the 4 drawer 2 shelf bundle that Forrest has on his site?

Edit: Never mind Mike. I went back and reread your original post again!


----------



## TravisNTexas

mikebot said:


> I Gotta update with new photos. Much more full now!


Mike, can you please include a picture of the dividers in place in the drawers when you post more pictures. Are you happy with 4 long and 6 short dividers, or would you have ordered differently now that you have had a chance to play with them?

Thanks,
Travis


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan

Mike..... Thanks for all your input.... I ordered my AW-281e and it should arrive tomorrow.... shelves from Forrest should ship next week! I am excited!


----------



## TravisNTexas

Ky-Cap-Tan said:


> Mike..... Thanks for all your input.... I ordered my AW-281e and it should arrive tomorrow.... shelves from Forrest should ship next week! I am excited!


Grats! Did you order dividers? If so, how many and what sizes?
:beerchug:


----------



## KenF13

did you pay for expedited service? Ordered mine on 2/7, wondering when I'll get mine.


----------



## mikebot

I didn't order expedited processing and wouldn't order it if I were to do it all over. Patience is required though. I'll post more photos with the dividers. I'm happy with my configuration but I'll let you decide when you see my photos.


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan

TravisNTexas said:


> Grats! Did you order dividers? If so, how many and what sizes?
> :beerchug:


I ordered 4 drawers, so I had 4 long dividers ordered and I also ordered 6 small dividers.


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan

KenF13 said:


> did you pay for expedited service? Ordered mine on 2/7, wondering when I'll get mine.


I did order expedited service.... and I chose to just go with standard cedars drawers and not add on any hardwood or veneers.... partly because I am impatient, and I figured if (when) I move it to another room the hardwood may be hard to match decor so why spend the extra money on that? I can see if this goes well ordering a second one and using this one as an aging unit and putting more daily smokers and samplers in my other one.... just thinking ahead!! lol


----------



## Chad Vegas

Excited for you, post pics when you get it all set up with the new additions!


----------



## mikebot

Enjoy!


----------



## Rondo

Dayum that's purty.
Strong work, Brother.


----------



## TravisNTexas

Wow. That's just awesome!! Very well done. And it does look like 4 long 6 short, or maybe even 8 short dividers is the way to go. Thanks for posting those!!


----------



## TravisNTexas

Drawer/shelf/divider order is in!:ss


I really appreciate this thread for all the guidance it has made available!!


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan

Well, I still have a ways to go and Mike has set the bar high not only with his humidor, but that collection inside as well...... My New Air arrived today, just sat it up in corner and I'm waiting on my drawers/ shelves to ship next week!!


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan

Here are a few of the extras I ordered to go along with unit, now my cedar and HF beads and I'll begin my journey!


----------



## elricfate

Ky-Cap-Tan said:


> Here are a few of the extras I ordered to go along with unit, now my cedar and HF beads and I'll begin my journey!


Heh, nice extras. A timer, a case fan and a remote humidity sensor. That setup looks familiar.


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan

Yeah, I can't say it was original...... But I think I am going to exchange the hydro for the WS-10 and the fan for the Thermaltake III, it pivots which I think could be helpful.


----------



## elricfate

Ky-Cap-Tan said:


> Yeah, I can't say it was original...... But I think I am going to exchange the hydro for the WS-10 and the fan for the Thermaltake III, it pivots which I think could be helpful.


To each their own. I like setting the WS-08 to scroll between channels automatically for me.

Also I didn't use a standard case fan, I used a blower style (Amazon.com: 12V DC Brushless Blower Cooling Fan Fugetek, HT-07530D12, 75x75x30mm, 2pin, Two ball bearing, Computer Fan, Multi Use, Black, US Support: Computers & Accessories), pointed it downward to push the humid air back down toward the beads at an every thirty minute interval on the timer. To mount it and the sensor for the wineador I just used scotch all-weather fasteners, like these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00347A8EO/


----------



## mikebot

Ky-Cap-Tan said:


> Well, I still have a ways to go and Mike has set the bar high not only with his humidor, but that collection inside as well...... My New Air arrived today, just sat it up in corner and I'm waiting on my drawers/ shelves to ship next week!!


Looking great brother! Keep us up to date as she comes together!


----------



## TravisNTexas

Ky-Cap-Tan said:


> Yeah, I can't say it was original...... But I think I am going to exchange the hydro for the WS-10 and the fan for the Thermaltake III, it pivots which I think could be helpful.


Would you get your fan in please post a picture of where you mounted your fan (if that's doable). And how you route the power cable.

Thanks,
T


----------



## TravisNTexas

elricfate said:


> To each their own. I like setting the WS-08 to scroll between channels automatically for me.
> 
> Also I didn't use a standard case fan, I used a blower style ..., pointed it downward to push the humid air back down toward the beads at an every thirty minute interval on the timer. To mount it and the sensor for the wineador I just used scotch all-weather fasteners, like these...


Same questions. Would you post a picture of where your fan is mounted, how you routed power, and what you are using for a power supply. Or if you have build thread somewhere, please point me to that!


----------



## elricfate

TravisNTexas said:


> Same questions. Would you post a picture of where your fan is mounted, how you routed power, and what you are using for a power supply. Or if you have build thread somewhere, please point me to that!


Build thread link is in my signature. Check page three. First picture in there shows the fan as it's mounted and pointed down in the back. Power cable is routed through the drainage hole, sealed over with silicone. Power cable is just a 12v DC wall wart attached to a timer, set to run for 15 minutes every half hour (you do this because the fan itself creates heat, which creates condensation, which runs down the back of your wineador and mucks with the RH).


----------



## TravisNTexas

elricfate said:


> Build thread link is in my signature. Check page three. First picture in there shows the fan as it's mounted and pointed down in the back. Power cable is routed through the drainage hole, sealed over with silicone. Power cable is just a 12v DC wall wart attached to a timer, set to run for 15 minutes every half hour (you do this because the fan itself creates heat, which creates condensation, which runs down the back of your wineador and mucks with the RH).


Duh. :doh: Now I see it! Thanks, I check out your thread.


----------



## mikebot

Soooooo updates from those "in progress?"


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan

I have gotten a bit sidetracked in my journey.... but, I am scheduled to have drawers/shelves from Forrest delivered tomorrow!! So, hopefully by tomorrow evening I will have drawers in and start the seasoning process. I Still have to figure out placement and application of one of my fans. I have a MobilefanII but also have a Mobilefan III which is on a pivot base.


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan

So, I received shelves from Forrest.... Just as nice as expects. I went with slotted drawers and some of the divider slots are tight, but I love how everything fits snug. I have DW on top, bottom and middle. I ran that since last night and today I turned my Mobilefan III on low as the top and bottom were 10 points off to see if that helps regulate. I chose to put in fan bottom for now but may move to top and see which one gives better results. I may add beads tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan

The drakes/shelves in with tabs off the unit already.


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan

Sorry for separate posts, I can only get one pic in each post, I am still a rook at these forums!!


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan

I am starting day three seasoning the wineador.... I have three dishes of DW evenly spread out..... What is perplexing to me is that the middle of the unit is off by 6 units of the top and bottom, and i have a fan on a timer to help circulate??? This morning top is at 73, bottom is at 72 and middle is at 67?? Any suggestions? I still am a little shaky on confidence on my aw-10 to be honest, wondering if I got a bad unit or a previously returned one from amazon.


----------



## MyFatherFan

I would rotate that middle sensor to top or bottom and see what happens.


----------



## KenF13

If anyone is looking for a Bestbuy wineador coupon let me know, I have one 20% off.

PM me for the code, please only take the code if you are really going to use it. First come first serve.


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan

Well.... today is day four and my wineador looks to be settling in (fingers crossed)...... the temp is at 66,66,67, and rh is at 77,77,78 on all three levels.....I turned the units fan on for first time last night and it seems to be helping in conjunction with my usb fan. Is it too soon to add my beads and take out the DW? I do not want to oversaturate but i feel I am still rushing it that its not a true 77-78rh in the unit???


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan

Well, this is what I like to see, everything looks pretty even throughout now that unit is plugged in. I have not sealed off drain hole either. I have noticed the units fan turning on frequently I am guessing because room temp is warmer than wineador or its seeping out from drain hole.


----------



## TravisNTexas

Just curious, but are any of you guys woodworkers that may have measured the water content of the wood when you received it from Forrest? I would expect it to be really dry, which is what you guys seem to be getting based on this thread, but I was just curious.


----------



## TravisNTexas

Finally figured out where my scratch and dent actually is. Well, I did not, but my son in law spotted it. It's on the cover thing on the back of my 281. Pretty sure I can live with it!! lol Sorry, picture is sideways. Thanks microsoft.


----------



## Ky-Cap-Tan

TravisNTexas said:


> Just curious, but are any of you guys woodworkers that may have measured the water content of the wood when you received it from Forrest? I would expect it to be really dry, which is what you guys seem to be getting based on this thread, but I was just curious.


I am not sure what the moisture content was on my wood.... but I can tell you the RH got up very quickly on my unit with no effort at all.... I am now actually struggling to get it back down. I have 3 pound of HF beads in it for two days it has only lost a few %. Today I pulled the beads out and have them just sitting in the room open air, and have the wineador door open to try to level it out so I can start getting some sticks in there.


----------



## TravisNTexas

I've only got about a pound of KL in mine right now but it hung steady at 65-66 for a long time. It is 64 on the bottom and middle sensors today so I probably need to spritz again. I also have an equal sized container in there of baking soda which is probably grabbing moisture, and I have not blocked the drain yet. 

This waiting on drawers is killing me! Lol


----------



## mikebot

Looks good guys. CALIBRATE your monitors with a 75% boveda! Get the big pack. The one in the calibration kit is way too small.


----------



## rsina

I know this is an old thread, but did anyone figure out how to remove the entire shelf clip? I broke mine off with pliers but still bugs me having that plastic nub in the groove. Anyone have a good solution for removing them without damaging the casing?


----------

